# Rylee's Dental Cost



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

This is an invoice for Rylee's Dental Cleaning. I was wondering how it compares to other areas in the country.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I took Kelsey in the other day for his 6-month dental (yes, the boy gets a dental every 6 months), anyway, the drive-out price was $206.00. He didn't have anal glands expressed and did have a large panel done.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

They always do a blood panel before putting her under she had one about 2 weeks earlier and everything was great. 

The anal gland express has never been done in her 11 years.

Looks like I am getting a good price. They also called me Wed. the day after the dental to find out how she was doing.

I understand the need for Dentals because Rylee clamps her jaw shut and I cannot open her mouth to brush her teeth.

Seems to me you should get a discount because you are on the frequent dental plan.


----------



## justagirltv (Jun 3, 2014)

Thank you for sharing! That gives me hope that I can afford it when or if necessary. Were brushing every night but I feel like I kinda stink at it.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

I has Jojo's done last month, His total was 153.00, of that total, it was 35.00 for the blood panel and 15.00 to have 3 teeth extracted. He didn't have anal glands extracted either. I have the bill and can scan it Monday if I think about it...


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Deborah said:


> They always do a blood panel before putting her under she had one about 2 weeks earlier and everything was great.
> 
> The anal gland express has never been done in her 11 years.
> 
> ...



Oh I do so wish there was such a thing as a "frequent dental plan"! If I'm not at the vet's once a week, something's wrong! Don't forget, I have 2 other non-Malts, Stevie & Baxter. Jamie gets dentaled, is that a word, twice a year, and I end up take everyone in for something at least once in addition to annual bloodwork and in addition to annual dentals. Then I started fostering for SCMR... Yeah, they love me there!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

This is a good price. I paid 249.75$ with IV Fluids. The only medicine he got was an Atropine injection. No anal glands expressed. No extractions. Cost of the pre-anesthetic blood panel would have been 60$. But I had a complete blood panel done the week before : Super chem/CBC 134$ - Titers : 103.80$ - Lab prep fee : 12$ 
And I go to this clinic because they are cheaper than the ones closer to me.


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

On July 22nd I am taking my 3 pupps for dental cleaning. Total cost will be $861.
($287 each) I live in California where everything is more expensive:smpullhair:




*


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

The going price here in RI is around $350.00 with blood work:angry:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

That's a bargain!!


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

We just paid $190 for Non-Anaesthitic, but we have to take 2 in for their dental WITH Anaesthitics and that will run us about or OVER $400 PER DOG

I may need to fly to you to get our dentals! CA is way expensive


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

*!!!*

I was curious after reading these posts and just called my vet's office to ask the fee there for a routine cleaning. She said the cleaning itself ranges from $320 to $370, the pre-anesthesia bloodwork is $60, and extractions range from $25 to $150 per tooth. 

I live in northeastern Pennsylvania. Sounds like NYC prices to me. Way more than what others are posting from elsewhere in the country. 

Well, at least I know now so I can be prepared when it is time for her to start getting dental cleanings.

Linda


----------



## LovelyLily (Mar 26, 2013)

I remember now that when my dog was spayed at this office last year they had a contract that mentioned ranges beforehand, and then everything ended up being billed on the lowest level of the range. My hunch it may be their way of making the pet owner feel as though they ended up with a bargain.

Love the two vets I go to at this office, so I intend to stay with them. I don't think they are far off from what the other places charge in this area. Must just be the agreed upon going rate around here.

Linda


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Looks great to me.

I just looked up a local one that says they are inexpensive, and they are compared to Pennys, I paid around 2K to have her teeth cleaned and baby teeth removed. 

Basic Dental Scaling: $235.00
(Includes IV fluids, pre-anesthetic medication, Anesthesia, anesthetic monitoring)
*Add-ons:*
Pre-anesthetic Blood Work: $133.95
Tattoo with Surgery: $25.00 OR International Microchip (AVID): $51.00
*- Blood work is mandatory for pets older than 8 years old*
*- There will be additional charges if there are any tooth extractions required, pain control and antibiotics medications to take home are needed. Please consult the doctor at the time of appointment. 
*


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

IzzysBellasMom said:


> I has Jojo's done last month, His total was 153.00, of that total, it was 35.00 for the blood panel and 15.00 to have 3 teeth extracted. He didn't have anal glands extracted either. I have the bill and can scan it Monday if I think about it...


Well you hit the jackpot I know that tooth extraction cost more money for each tooth.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I don't know how all of you with more than one dog can do it.

I have to add she has had 2 titters and both were good so I stopped doing them. I have read that they do not think more than one titter is enough.

So no shots, no fleas, and no heart worm so I pay a little less each year than most people.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Ouch! I was just checking for Victoria and that one came up for Vancouver, but the local ones I am seeing here are saying Quote for cleaning starts at $1350 with a high limit of $1900. Going to have to look around because Lolas need doing now.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Chrissy just had her Dental done last Tuesday and the total cost was $338.00 which included the x-rays due to the fact that she had major Dental Surgery last August. Our Vet was very pleased that all of the work that he did, looked very good. There was not pre-surgical blood work done since he felt that she was Six years old.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Mine usually runs about $500 - $600 but I always have bloodwork done and EKG monitor during anethesia. This would also include pain meds and sealant (preventative treatment). And, of course, digital xrays.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I usually take two at a time and it runs about $500 for two. That includes everything. Depending on extractions it could be more ....or it could be a bit less.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Bargain price!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Dink has bloodwork and usually an extraction or two and I pay between 800 and 900 dollars. I must be getting ripped off, or else living in this part of the country NE.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Wow! That's a great price! Madison's was about $500 last month.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Very close to Matilda's, only we received a 15% off for being seniors, guess that's one hood thing about growing old:innocent:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

My husband is going to be a very happy man. He rolls his eyes when I take her in for a yearly check up. Then they were really rolling when I had her teeth done.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

We did not need extraction. But I was quoted 6$ per tooth for normal extraction and 25$ per tooth if they have to drill to get it out.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

I paid $516.38 for Zooey's last anesthesia teeth cleaning, which included fluids and a pre-anesthesia profile/CBC. However, now we do non-anesthesia every year for $170 (we get a $50 discount). Her teeth get just as clean and it only takes 15 minutes! Now that she's getting older, I might have to go to twice a year, but it's still a pretty reasonable deal.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Here's a pic of Joeys bill from cleaning. 









Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I live in Northern VA (DC area) and dentals around here are easily $500-600! :/


----------



## sweetstrwbrry (May 26, 2014)

Gracie's was about $250 in FL... We also got her spay done at the same time so it was difficult to separate the costs but I'm pretty sure it was around $250. Anesthesia was obviously combined.

How often are these dogs supposed to get dental cleanings? We just got it done last year and they said she had periodontal disease a few weeks ago at the vet! :/


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Bailey&Me said:


> I live in Northern VA (DC area) and dentals around here are easily $500-600! :/


Same here.... :angry:


----------

